

Even casually smoking marijuana can change your brain, study says - taylorbuley
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2014/04/16/even-casually-smoking-marijuana-can-change-your-brain-study-says/

======
moron4hire
This guy claims it was bad science:
[http://www.medpagetoday.com/Neurology/GeneralNeurology/45290](http://www.medpagetoday.com/Neurology/GeneralNeurology/45290)

